

The Music Industry Is About to Change, and Apple and U2 Are Just the Beginning - jamesli
http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/13/the-music-industry-is-about-to-change-and-apple-and-u2-are-just-the-beginning/

======
itchyouch
The article's premise is that the music industry is about to change due to the
model that the movie industry uses called windowing, thus extracting the
maximum dollars in order of one willing to pay the most for it up front.

What it fails to mention is that this practice by the movie industry is hated
by he various consumers, and thus exacerbates the piracy problem. The
difference between the movie and music industry is such that, movies are
difficult to leak and the most widely used methods of leaking them typically
don't carry high enough quality to be worth watching for most, thus the
consumers oblige. For music, ripping full quality sound waves at ones liesure
and releasing them is much easier. I'd suspect that introducing windowing into
music will only exacerbate piracy during the most exclusive periods.

